
Wandering ship becomes “best cruise ever” despite coronavirus fears - aberoham
https://news.yahoo.com/wandering-ship-becomes-best-cruise-023825887.html
======
JauntTrooper
This article may not age well.

One of the women on this ship has since tested positive for COVID-19.

She was allowed to leave and flew to Malaysia before she tested positive.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/16/world/asia/coronavirus-
cr...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/16/world/asia/coronavirus-cruise-
americans.html)

------
dfcowell
Holland America are PR geniuses. They’ve taken one hell of a lemon and made
some very sweet marketing lemonade out of it.

~~~
matthewdgreen
Depends how many passengers test positive for COVID-19. Current count so far
is just 1, but a second cruise ship that was quarantined (the Diamond
Princess) now has 350+ confirmed infected passengers, or about 10% of that
cruise, also from a single initial case.

------
sneak
I can't imagine a prison being nice, no matter how lavish the amenities.

Unrelated: The absolute and total no-holds-barred lack of due process is why I
have always been reluctant to go on a cruise. You are basically subject to a
mini floating dictatorship the whole time you are aboard. I wonder if this is
a press hit designed to distract from that, now that it's been in the news.
Cruises are a huge industry.

